# Why does Tobi hate Kakashi so much?



## NO (Aug 11, 2012)

rofl, what's this guy's deal?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 11, 2012)

Because if he actually is Obito he is angry that Kakashi let Rin die.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2012)

If he's Obito, the post above explains it.

Generally, I think Tobi never had character fulfillment. He also lashed out against Naruto, and nonchalantly ripped Sasuke's psyche to shreds. Calling himself "no one," I think he'll dump on anyone who clings to some light.


----------



## Nic (Aug 12, 2012)

clearly he's pissed off at kakashi's empty promise of protecting Rin.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 12, 2012)

While he might be a good actor / manipulator, but that body language when he's pointing. He's pissed and it looks so _personal_. To me, he ain't lying this time.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 12, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> While he might be a good actor / manipulator, but that body language when he's pointing. He's pissed and it looks so _personal_. To me, he ain't lying this time.



He also looked sad while talking about Izuna, doesn't mean anything. He is THAT good of an actor.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 12, 2012)

Rin dying is the stupidest motivation for a main villain I ever heard.


So it's probably true...


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 12, 2012)

News just in: Tobi hates everyone. More at 11.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 12, 2012)

If this explains that nagging little mystery that's the complete disappearance of Rin after the Kakashi Gaiden, I'm fine with that being the motivation for a pissed off Obito. He loved her and Kakashi made an unfulfilled promise to protect her.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 12, 2012)

Well Kakashi DID figure out how his jutsu works.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 12, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Rin dying is the stupidest motivation for a main villain I ever heard.
> 
> 
> So it's probably true...



A female dying is a good motivation when it's in a story of epic scope with adult characters who are influential and developed.


A main villain who is mad because his kid sweetheart who was a child soldier died is indeed mega stupid.


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 12, 2012)

Nic, will you leave these forums when it's inevitably shown that Tobi is not Obito?


----------



## Summers (Aug 12, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Because if he actually is Obito he is angry that Kakashi let Rin die.



If obito lived and did not rejoin is his team, then that's his fault.


----------



## NO (Aug 12, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> News just in: Tobi hates everyone. More at 11.



...

Yeah, he hates everyone. That's why he's putting the whole world under a genjutsu where everything is perfect, instead of just slaughtering the entire human race. Because he hates them so much.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 12, 2012)

Summers said:


> If obito lived and did not rejoin is his team, then that's his fault.



Now that's what I call a pretty cool story bro.

If kakashi didn't protect her and she died it's also Kakashi's fault no?

And who knows what was up with him if he really is Obito, she was not there by the time of  the Kyuubi attack so I assume she was dead by then.

Not to mention Tobi if he really is Obito was probably being rebuilt by Madara and Zetsu for a time.


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah? Why if Obito actually survived would he not return to Kakashi? He loved Rin, and she obviously never fied right away, seriously "You let Rin die so I turned evil"? COOL STORY


----------



## Nic (Aug 12, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> Yeah? Why if Obito actually survived would he not return to Kakashi? He loved Rin, and she obviously never fied right away, seriously "You let Rin die so I turned evil"? COOL STORY



yeah you're right it's not like kishi has a history of doing this.  Like let's see, nagato turning evil because yahiko died, instead of actually going on and achieving Yahiko's true ideals and intentions.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 12, 2012)

Tobi is pissed because Kakashi has all the icha icha tactics that Jiraiya ever write, and Tobi wanted them for his collection. At this point is very clear that Tobi is a coleccionist. He colect masks, bijjus, sharingans and porn.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 12, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> ...
> 
> Yeah, he hates everyone. That's why he's putting the whole world under a genjutsu where everything is perfect, instead of just slaughtering the entire human race. Because he hates them so much.


Okay, you got me there.

However, if he really cared he would try to incorporate each individual's dreams too. Naruto objects to that. But I am digressing too much from the topic, so I will stop.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 12, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Rin dying is the stupidest motivation for a main villain I ever heard.
> 
> 
> So it's probably true...



Well we don't know _how_ she died.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 12, 2012)

did you guys forgot how Kaioh in FOTNS became evul?


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 12, 2012)

He jelly Kakashi got the bitch he wanted and let her die.

Not cool Kakashi, not cool


----------



## Marsala (Aug 12, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> He also looked sad while talking about Izuna, doesn't mean anything. He is THAT good of an actor.



Not true. He had that suspicious clasp of his hand on his other arm when he said that.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 12, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> A female dying is a good motivation when it's in a story of epic scope with adult characters who are influential and developed.
> 
> 
> A main villain who is mad because his kid sweetheart who was a child soldier died is indeed mega stupid.



Especially when it's a minor character from a side character's backstory...


----------



## chocy (Aug 12, 2012)

Unfulfilled promise. But it's far-fetched.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 12, 2012)

chocy said:


> Unfulfilled promise. But it's far-fetched.



Well now I'm convinced.


----------



## mlc818 (Aug 12, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> A female dying is a good motivation when it's in a story of epic scope with adult characters who are influential and developed.
> 
> 
> A main villain who is mad because his kid sweetheart who was a child soldier died is indeed mega stupid.



Yeah, kids can't ever take things seriously... lol

...


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 12, 2012)

Tobi's like a troll who keeps coming back. Kakashi is user who gets under the trolls skin little-by-litte, and subtly, and each post the troll starts raging a bit more. By the end of the debate, the troll goes bezerk. This is what Kakashi does to Tobi.


----------



## Leuconoe (Aug 12, 2012)

chocy said:


> Unfulfilled promise. But it's far-fetched.



Well fuck.

Time for me to give in.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 12, 2012)

He doesn't, it's an act. Kakashi just figured out his technique, now he breaks Kakashi.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 12, 2012)

The whole reason Obito made that speech about Kakashi protecting Rin and whatnot and transferring his eye was because he thought he was going to die, right?

Well, if he survived, then why the hell didn't he go back and protect her himself? Why choose to just let her die, hide in the shadows and blame it on Kakashi when he could have been there to make sure she was safe?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 12, 2012)

Didn't get anger out of it.

_"Like I said, you speak too carelessly!"_

... Then goes on to play his mind games with knowledge of people's pasts, as he's done before.

Probably pointless to mention this at the moment, as a lot of people are only going to take what they want to see from it.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 12, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> The whole reason Obito made that speech about Kakashi protecting Rin and whatnot and transferring his eye was because he thought he was going to die, right?
> 
> Well, if he survived, then why the hell didn't he go back and protect her himself? Why choose to just let her die, hide in the shadows and blame it on Kakashi when he could have been there to make sure she was safe?



Because he killed her himself to gain Mangekyou Sharingan.

When Kakashi hears this, he will snap.


----------



## Nic (Aug 12, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Not true. He had that suspicious clasp of his hand on his other arm when he said that.



It's not like Obito would ever remember something about giving up his own eye.


----------



## Nic (Aug 12, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Didn't get anger out of it.
> 
> _"Like I said, you speak too carelessly!"_
> 
> ...



sure ties in well to Kakashi saying the same thing to Obito in the Gaiden.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 12, 2012)

Tobito needs to quit bitching.

Just use Rinne Tensei on Rin.


----------



## crisler (Aug 12, 2012)

maybe tobi shares lots of personalities and inside them are madara and tobi.

that's why he knows a lot, and also shows some emotions when talking about izuna and kakashi..as above have said.


----------



## Kazeshini (Aug 12, 2012)

Dude's just a hater.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Aug 12, 2012)

Someone like Tobi being mad that Kakashi couldn't keep his promise seems really childish considering the damage that he's caused. Even Sakura matured to the point where she realized that some promises are impossible to keep.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Aug 12, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> The whole reason Obito made that speech about Kakashi protecting Rin and whatnot and transferring his eye was because he thought he was going to die, right?
> 
> Well, if he survived, then why the hell didn't he go back and protect her himself?



Because he was probably being held by Madara and Zetsu, who were healing his body and brainwashing him in the same way he brainwashed Sasuke...


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 12, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> News just in: Tobi hates everyone. More at 11.


except senpai


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 12, 2012)

Assuming he's Obito, he's probably pissed that Kakashi failed to protect Rin, combined with his own self-hatred at not being able to save her.



Menacing Eyes said:


> The whole reason Obito made that speech about Kakashi protecting Rin and whatnot and transferring his eye was because he thought he was going to die, right?
> 
> Well, if he survived, then why the hell didn't he go back and protect her himself? Why choose to just let her die, hide in the shadows and blame it on Kakashi when he could have been there to make sure she was safe?



He probably didn't find out about her death until years later. By then he had probably already been twisted by Madara. 

This is all an assumption of course.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 12, 2012)

Huh to me it sounds like hes just fucking crazy.


----------



## Opuni (Aug 12, 2012)

isnt it simple? he not only can figure out his jutsu, he has the fuckin BEST counter to it!


----------



## tupadre97 (Aug 12, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Because if he actually is Obito he is angry that Kakashi let Rin die.



No thats retarded. Maybe when he takes someones eyes he gets a bit of their memories and personality so thats why. I'm really just grasping at straws here, if Tobi is Obito i'm rage quittin this manga so fast......


----------



## Empathy (Aug 12, 2012)

Tobi saying that instantly reminded me of . I don't know why.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Aug 12, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> Yeah? Why if Obito actually survived would he  not return to Kakashi? He loved Rin, and she obviously never fied right  away, seriously "You let Rin die so I turned evil"? COOL STORY


The amount of premature anti-Tobito reactions in this forum is astonishing. It seems as if the anti-Tobito people are increasingly becoming insecure of the possibility that Tobi is Obito. Tobi's story hasn't even been revealed yet. If he is Obito, there is probably more to his motivation than Rin's death. It's unlikely that he became Akatsuki's leader and Madara's perfect impersonator just by being embittered by Rin's death. Perhaps another main antagonist met him, preyed on his hatred, and propelled him into a position where he could oversee Akatsuki and set the Moon's Eye Plan in motion.

Think about the possibilities, will you?


----------



## Saru (Aug 12, 2012)

I think he's just being a main villain. And those are generally dickish.


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 12, 2012)

if he's Obito it has to be Rin. remember, Obito was ALWAYS focused on Rin


----------



## tnorbo (Aug 12, 2012)

its kakashi's fault. he shouldn't have let rin die.


----------



## lucid1 (Aug 12, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> If this explains that nagging little mystery that's the complete disappearance of Rin after the Kakashi Gaiden, I'm fine with that being the motivation for a pissed off Obito. He loved her and Kakashi made an unfulfilled promise to protect her.



so now he wants to put the entire world under infinite tsukiyomi


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2012)

tobi: rin was supposed to be mine. 

kakashi: so you are obito!!!!!!

tobi: no, i am you


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 12, 2012)

Wanting to take over the world and becoming inexplicably evil just because Rin died.. Really?  That'd be the worst thing Kishi could have Tobi become.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 12, 2012)

Tobi is mad because he is also sick of waiting for Kakashi's rampage.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 12, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Rin dying is the stupidest motivation for a main villain I ever heard.
> 
> 
> So it's probably true...



yeah... let's see the timeline

year 0: Obito dies giving his sharingan to Kakashi.
year 0.5: Rin dies mysteriously. Minato becomes Hokage, Kushina is pregnant.
year 1: Naruto borns. 14 old years Obito attacks Konoha 

:/ this timeline makes no sense to me


----------



## Kusa (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't think he is pissed or hates him.I think he uses his weakness as an opportunity to convice him why his moon eye plan is such a good Idea.Like'You see you failed to make Obitos wish true because in this world wishes don't come true because this world is bad this and that,now if you agree with my moon eye plan then everything is going to change'.

Thats how I understood  his intention with telling Kakashi that.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 12, 2012)

Obito face was heavilly scared in the incident.so after he was repaired by Madara and zetsu,he came back for Rin.Rin saw his hidious face and got an heart attack.Obito feel guilty and turns evil. :-/


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Aug 12, 2012)

TobiSO6P said:


> 15 year old kills minato


Never happened.


> and has the voice of an old man,


Orochimaru sounded like the 4th Kazekage when he was disguised as the 4th Kazekage. Yamato once successfully imitated Sasori's Hiruko voice. A ninja can use the ordinary Henge to perfectly mimic someone else, including their voice.

Now, you should be able to understand how irrelevant Tobi's voice is.


> and apparently he went back in time and tell Yahiko to create Akatsuki


And it's rather obvious that Tobi had been taking credit for Madara's actions until he started calling himself "no one". In all likelihood, it was Madara who manipulated Yahiko into creating Akatsuki.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 12, 2012)

TobiSO6P said:


> 15 year old kills minato and has the voice of an old man, and apparently he went back in time and tell Yahiko to create Akatsuki



Maybe he did came back in time.and thats where he met madara in the first place,madra found his injured body and repaired him with zetsu goo..and then he trained him,and thats how Tobi vs minato tobi was way older than he should have been.


----------



## kingcools (Aug 12, 2012)

did you notice that tobis gestics are identical to obitos? see the gaiden for that, obito used the same body position to point at kakashi


----------



## Escargon (Aug 12, 2012)

kingcools said:


> did you notice that tobis gestics are identical to obitos? see the gaiden for that, obito used the same body position to point at kakashi



Link, or do a paint picture of those pages please?

I like it that way


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 12, 2012)

Kakashi is just another confirmation of what Tobi hates in the world.


----------



## Boreas (Aug 12, 2012)

Because Obito always hated himself to be weak and talk more than he was able to do.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 12, 2012)

Kakashi & Naruto have one thing in common:

They both make promises they can't keep.

No wonder their best friends turned against them haha.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 12, 2012)

Boreas said:


> Because Obito always hated himself to be weak and talk more than he was able to do.



kishi is really outdoing himself. Obito complaining about kakashi's words and tobi complaining about kakashi's words

and then this







the evidence is over 9000


----------



## Deadweight (Aug 12, 2012)

Because Tobi is Shisui who is Obito's older brother, and he blames Kakashi for Obito's death and taking his eye.

Tobi is probably responsible for Rin's death, rather than mad at Kakashi for letting it happen, he is probably behind the fact that all of Kakashi's loved ones are dead, his punishment for letting Obito die.

That's why he's mocking the fact he's called the "hero with the sharingan", in shisui's eyes he was the commanding shinobi who let his underling die and then harvested his body parts for extra power afterwards.

If Shisui/Obito we're destined like itachi/sasuke to awaken an EMS, the death of the younger Obito would be perfect motivation for a decent into darkness keeping with kishi's themes of brothers. Afterall it is the same thing that sent both Sasuke and Madara into darkness (Sasuke learning the mission Konoha gave Itachi and Madara for forcing his brother to give up his eyes and then refusing to continue fighting). With Itachi comparing Shisui to Naruto (going as far as saying that he inherited Shisui's ideals), he would in a way be both like Naruto and Itachi if they failed Sasuke.

In all honesty I think it's more likely and just better story telling than anyway Kishi could spin up a tobito theory.


----------



## kingcools (Aug 12, 2012)

Deadweight said:


> Because Tobi is Shisui who is Obito's older brother, and he blames Kakashi for Obito's death and taking his eye.
> 
> Tobi is probably responsible for Rin's death, rather than mad at Kakashi for letting it happen, he is probably behind the fact that all of Kakashi's loved ones are dead, his punishment for letting Obito die.
> 
> ...



you really think this is better? ok, i do not agree. Shisui is dead. We saw the corpse, itachi gave us the backstory, so, nope, wrong.
Obito was found either by madara or zetzu(probably him) and got drawn out of the rockpile. then his crippled body was replaced by this goo mass of zetzus.

edit: madara probably needed a follower for his plan, and a fellow uchiha might not be a bad choice, in this situation he probably made obito swear to obey him or something


----------



## Lelouch71 (Aug 12, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> I think he's just being a main villain. And those are generally dickish.


You gives Kishi way too much credit.

Tobi clearly has beef with Kakashi. If he really is Obito then I do think it will more than just Rin's death that pissed him off.


----------



## Xin (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes, i think its a combination of Rins death and the influence of Madara. 

And i dont think hes mad because Kakashi has his eye. I think he still wants Kakashi to have it.


----------



## FouLu (Aug 12, 2012)

He seems butthurt about heroes and stuff only Obito said in Gaiden.


----------



## Zelavour (Aug 12, 2012)

He is angry at Kakashi so that people on forums can theory about Obito.
Thats Kishi's real intention, and then just to say "Nope, its not Obito, its (insert name)!".

But from the story point of view, its probably because Tobi doesnt like Kakashi being so well respected eventhough he made mistakes, and figuring out his space/time Jutsu.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## gabzilla (Aug 12, 2012)

It's personal 

I don't think Rin dying is enough reason. However, if Obito was corrupted and Madara/whatever manipulated him into thinking the world sucks and used Rin's death as a trigger then I can see it work.

If I squint.



Nic said:


> yeah you're right it's not like kishi has a history of doing this.  Like let's see, nagato turning evil because yahiko died, instead of actually going on and achieving Yahiko's true ideals and intentions.



Or Sasuke wanting all of Konoha dead... when Itachi wanted to protect it.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Aug 12, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Because if he actually is Obito he is angry that Kakashi let Rin die.



This. It's so simple, but I didn't even think about that. It certainly makes sense to me. I think it's time to stop fighting it lol


----------



## BrokenBonds (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't think it's personal. I think the Masked Man just has an undying hatred towards anyone who puts clings onto hope and that Naruto Uzumaki is the answer to peace. Look at Konan, he mocked her to no end. He sees himself as the solution because he actively works against the system while everyone else "just goes with the flow."


----------



## vagnard (Aug 12, 2012)

This is the most stupid development ever. Tobi meet Kakashi like 2 or 3 times before and he never even hinted to be resentful towards Kakashi or even having a connection. Even when people could predict this Tobi/Obito connection due space-time jutsu the plot never even intended to make this connection "inside" the manga. Is simply half-assed development. Just like Tobi never giving a shit before... and now he is all the time talking about hope and dreams for the "so convenient" Naruto's TNJ. 

Right now we know the only way to escape Naruto's TNJ is not to face him in battle at all.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 12, 2012)

Why are people acting like Rin actually *did* die? It was never stated anywhere in the manga that she died. She might still be alive.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 12, 2012)

vagnard said:


> This is the most stupid development ever. Tobi meet Kakashi like 2 or 3 times before and he never even hinted to be resentful towards Kakashi or even having a connection. Even when people could predict this Tobi/Obito connection due space-time jutsu the plot never even intended to make this connection "inside" the manga. Is simply half-assed development. Just like Tobi never giving a shit before... and now he is all the time talking about hope and dreams for the "so convenient" Naruto's TNJ.
> 
> Right now we know the only way to escape Naruto's TNJ is not to face him in battle at all.



Except Madara and Oro.

None of them have a connection with Naruto or some sob story that Naruto could exploit to TNJ them.

Madara is too arrogant and self centered to give a darn and Oro just loves chaos.


----------



## Kage (Aug 12, 2012)

it just makes it seem more likely tobi is obito though this would be very stupid


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 12, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Why are people acting like Rin actually *did* die? It was never stated anywhere in the manga that she died. She might still be alive.



Haku

He lists her among people he expects to see after his death against Deva Path.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 12, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Except Madara and Oro.
> 
> None of them have a connection with Naruto or some sob story that Naruto could exploit to TNJ them.
> 
> Madara is too arrogant and self centered to give a darn and Oro just loves chaos.



We could say the same about Tobi just 20 chapters ago.If you face Naruto for real you are TNJ fodder. That's your fate. Kishimoto doesn't give a shit. Right now he could even make Guts or Kenshiro a pansy in front of Naruto.


----------



## Deana (Aug 12, 2012)

He must've thought that Kakashi would become the hero of the Ninja world when he got his eye but Kakashi just became Kakashi.  The guy didn't even want the title of hokage (I like Kakashi and think he is awesome but he can be more than what he decided to become).

Tobi:  You got my precious eye and you did nothing with it but read porn, you asshole!


----------



## Algol (Aug 12, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> While he might be a good actor / manipulator, but that body language when he's pointing. He's pissed and it looks so _personal_. To me, he ain't lying this time.





Seraphiel said:


> He also looked sad while talking about Izuna, doesn't mean anything. He is THAT good of an actor.



easy to act with a mask on haha

(although i do gotta give props for kishi doing a good job of kind of portraying tobi's emotions only through body language)


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 12, 2012)

I'd have a few strong words for the guy keeping me from completing my MS pair, too.


----------



## Kiss (Aug 12, 2012)

i would like to know as well


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 12, 2012)

I may be reading the chapter wrong but didnt went like this:

Last chapter page:
KAKASHI: pointing at Tobi and saying fuck you. 

This chapter:
Tobi: point back at Kakashi and saying no fuck you.

I don know from where are you getting hating


----------



## KingofVegetables (Aug 12, 2012)

Nic said:


> sure ties in well to Kakashi saying the same thing to Obito in the Gaiden.



yeah i wrote a post about how the 4th hokage kept telling him (obito) about opening his mouth carelessly, but you know, it went unnoticed.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Aug 12, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


>


I literally busted out laughing at this.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 12, 2012)

because kakashi talks too much... all talk and no action like tobi always says...

had kakashi been alone against Tobi then he would know better not to have a big mouth against Tobi. but he has Naruto kyuubi hachibi killer bee and gai on his side so he is not so worried. 


reminds me of the way Kankuro was yelling at Tobi during the Gokage summit...lol

dont get me wrong Kakashi is awesome and cool but he should know his place when he is against someone like Tobi.


----------



## MinatoEMS (Aug 13, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> Yeah? Why if Obito actually survived would he not return to Kakashi? He loved Rin, and she obviously never fied right away, seriously "You let Rin die so I turned evil"? COOL STORY



She could of died before his full return, able to be mobile and such.


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 13, 2012)

Isn't it obvious? Tobi tries to manipulate Kakashi as he is very dangerous now he knows about the eye-connection. So Tobi uses his regret to make him useless. Just like Tobi tried to tell B and Naruto that they should know the suffering of the world because they are Jins.
This is not butthurt. Tobi WOULD NEVER show that he is butthurt. Remember his reaction when he thought he sweat? Tobi is far to arrogant for such behaviour to be real.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 13, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> Isn't it obvious? Tobi tries to manipulate Kakashi as he is very dangerous now he knows about the eye-connection. So Tobi uses his regret to make him useless. Just like Tobi tried to tell B and Naruto that they should know the suffering of the world because they are Jins.
> This is not butthurt. Tobi WOULD NEVER show that he is butthurt. Remember his reaction when he thought he sweat? Tobi is far to arrogant for such behaviour to be real.



This.
/thread


----------



## Johnny Kage (Aug 13, 2012)

In other words Tobi just said Kakashi is cocky. I also hate cocky characters like Yamato and Kankurou, they act like can beat anyone with trash talk


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 13, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> Isn't it obvious? Tobi tries to manipulate Kakashi as he is very dangerous now he knows about the eye-connection. So Tobi uses his regret to make him useless. Just like Tobi tried to tell B and Naruto that they should know the suffering of the world because they are Jins.
> This is not butthurt. Tobi WOULD NEVER show that he is butthurt. Remember his reaction when he thought he sweat? Tobi is far to arrogant for such behaviour to be real.



Lol, tell me when Tobi is pointing, angsty and yelling and I'll agree.  Tobi never talks like that except to Kakashi.  Tobi is totally out of typical character. 

Just kind of hard to believe that someone outside of Obito is spouting out the whole Kakashi Gaiden theme.  I mean the shut your mouth stuff was an on going thing between Kakashi and Obito.  The promises entrusted, hope, future and heroes.  It's just too personal and it's not general information.  But hey I'm tired of trying to convince people in denial.


----------



## UrBusted (Aug 13, 2012)

What if Kakashi and Rin did in fact "do the dance with no pants" prior to Rin being killed???


----------



## FearTear (Aug 13, 2012)

Still a better story than Twilight


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 13, 2012)

Tobi hate Kakashi so much because even though he has his (Obito) Sharingan, he failed to protect Rin.


----------



## BBQuyomi (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey hey hey, maybe he is pissed at Kakashi because he managed to make him eat a rasengan. Sounds impossible ?


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 13, 2012)

Tobi hates kakashi's swag


----------

